# Merry Christmas KKF



## Nemo (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all at KKF


----------



## crocca86 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas mate!!


----------



## Matus (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Kippington (Dec 24, 2019)

Have a good one you magnificent bastards!


----------



## Korpulentny (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Oui Chef (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas knife family <3


----------



## Midsummer (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## Xenif (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas ~!


----------



## GoodMagic (Dec 24, 2019)

Wishing all a healthy and happy new year!


----------



## dafox (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ryndunk (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Imraan (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry christmas! I hope you all get the knives and stones you asked for! And that Santa doesn’t cut himself delivering them...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 24, 2019)

Yay!

I’m elk hunting. I just ate jarred pasta sauce as my eve-meal. 
I’m going home tomorrow


----------



## CoteRotie (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, and/or happy holidays to all!


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 24, 2019)

Warmest regards of the season to all.


----------



## Kevin Sykes (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday Baby Jesus!


----------



## danemonji (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lars (Dec 25, 2019)

Glædelig jul!


----------



## big D (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!
D.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Codered (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## preizzo (Dec 25, 2019)

Buon natale


----------



## ThinMan (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## rob (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 25, 2019)

Dave Martell said:


> Merry Christmas!!


Way cool. Merry Christmas.


----------



## lumo (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## childermass (Dec 25, 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Kristoffer (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas! Wishing nice knives and good food to you all.


----------



## Etilah (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Nemo. 
All good wishes for peace and health in the coming new year!


----------



## Hassanbensober (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas kkf! Wishing everyone a successful and Happy new year.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 25, 2019)

Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## Tim Rowland (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## mille162 (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy holidays all!

Our first xmas together engaged, we both bought each other cooking books, reservations for a tasting dinner experience, and identical cards, lol.


----------



## Edge (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all I hope you had a good day.


----------

